# Samsung Blu-Ray players



## Richard in Idaho (Dec 16, 2010)

The Home Theater 2011 Buyer's Guide lists the the Samsung players as able to play DVD-A disks.
I have been unable to confirm this. Does anyone know for sure?:help:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

From my knowledge Samsung Blu Ray player cannot play the High Resolution Audio from a DVD-Audio part of the disc, it will play them and just use the DD or DTS parts of the soundtracks instead so yes it will play them but not as High Resolution audio, meaning you will need a proper player like the Oppo or higher end Denons to make use of this audio so it is misleading in saying that they play DVD-Audio discs properly.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would have to agree with John's assessment. It is unlikely that they play the high resolution audio part of an audio DVD.


----------



## Richard in Idaho (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the answers. Don't really need DVD-A or SACD play back. I only have two DVD-As and they include a DVD-V and a CD.


----------

